

Ask HN: Review my startup, mindlog.co - 1simonsayz

Hi guys, just finished the creation of landing page for a new project of mine, web app MindLog.co. I would love to have your input on it and what you think of the app's idea.<p>URL: http://mindlog.co<p>Who I am: I have been reading HackerNews for sometime now but just recently started to post. Not that I didn't want to participate but simply because I didn't really feel like it was my place to do so. I left the web design and development world when I sold my business a couple years back. In the meantime, I became a bean counter(accountant). Which mean, I was pretty much out of the loop of the tech world. Ever since, I really wanted to start something(startup) that could help people and not just crunch numbers at a desk. Its why I started MindLog.co.<p>My idea behind MindLog.co was to create a mix of pinterest, tumblr with the ease to post without ever needing to leave the website you are currently visiting thanks to a pop-up bookmarklet. Its born from the saying "scratch your own itch". MindLog is perfect for me because it allow me to post links, images, quote and book's notes in a matter of seconds(3 steps at most). My personnal blog is the perfect example, a pinterest but for blogging; only 500 character or less posts. Everything that I really want to remember like; how to, marketing tips, links, etc is there.<p>P.S. The design is based on the theme crytal from themeforest and the MVP on "Idea to paying customers in 7 weeks: how we did it" from Joel Gascoigne.
======
asdfprou
Great work! Congratulations on launching your landing page. The website design
looks slick and I love the choice of colours. Did you do the design work
yourself?

From a product standpoint - mindlog looks like Pocket meets Pinterest meets
Evernote. Is that the intent? If it isn't you need to rethink your copy.

I would say one of the major things is that you should move the "registration"
module to somewhere above the fold and focus on it more.

Also I suggest you make the tagline bigger and feature it more prominently in
the middle of the cover image. This way, you can take off the "Q: What can
mindlog be used for?" from the overlay and just have something like "Jack uses
mindlog to...."

Last thing: the far left hover screenshot popup was broken for me, the other 3
worked perfectly fine.

Good luck!

~~~
1simonsayz
Thanks for the great feedbacks asdfprou. I think I will redesign it so that
call to action or registration module is more prominent. If you ever need help
with something, just send me a quick email at 1[at]simonsayz.ca

------
spleeder
I would suggest you ask someone to help you with the text on your website,
preferably a native English speaker. The first thing that struck me on the
site was the poor written English.

I mean this in the most polite way. Other than that keep up the good work!

~~~
1simonsayz
Ouch. ;-) For the text, you are right, I am an french from Quebec but I didn't
think it was so bad. Thanks for the input spleeder. I am going to work on
that.

~~~
AznHisoka
I'm planning to visit there soon, if I know English only, would I able to get
around?

~~~
1simonsayz
In montreal yes but probably not in the smaller town. Hope you will enjoy your
trip.

------
AznHisoka
It looks interesting, and might even be useful to some ppl. But what's your
business model here? How are you going to make money?

~~~
1simonsayz
Truth be told I saw it more as social network which basically mean; free right
now.

So AznHisoka, still planning to visit Quebec? I hope we didn't discourage you
with the french/english thing.

